# Skyline 50th Anniversary!!!



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

*Skyline 50th Anniversary!!! -- PICS! 56k Torture!!!*

Here's your pictoral guide to 50 years of Skyline Heritage...



































1st Gen 1957-1963 This Model: ALSI-1 Prince Skyline Deluxe 

















2nd Gen 1963-1968 This Model: S50 Prince Skyline 1500 Deluxe 

















3rd Gen 1969-1972 a.k.a."Hakosuka" This Model: GC10 Nissan Skyline Deluxe 

















4th Gen 1973-1977 a.k.a."Kenmeri" This Model: KPGC110 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R 

















5th Gen 1978-1981 a.k.a."Japan" This Model: GC210 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-E 

















6th Gen 1982-1985 a.k.a."Tekamen" This Model: R30 Nissan Skyline RS-X 

















7th Gen 1986-1991 a.k.a."Sevensu" or "Paul Newman" This Model: R31 Nissan Skyline GTS-R

















8th Gen 1989-1994 a.k.a. "Godzilla" This Model: BNR32 Skyline GT-R 

















9th Gen 1993-1998 This Model: BNCR33 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-spec N1

















10th Gen 1998-2002 This Model: BNR34 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-spec Nur

















11th Gen 2002-2006 This Model: V35 Nissan Skyline 350 GT

















12th Gen 2007-Present This Model: V36 Nissan Skyline ???

Trivia note: The "actual" birthday is April 24, 1957

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, now i can update my own register.

Shouldn't youre Skyline be between these cars?


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow,

Nice writeup.....

Somehow I like ?V36? (last car).


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ye nice write up.
cheers dude


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Awsome Pics!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

That V36 looks very nice, the front bumper is very F1 and the look of the car is similar in shape to the Merc CLS 

thanks for posting the pics


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome pics and great info !!!

Nice one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah nice thread, thanks:clap: 
That red V36 looks awsome . . what bodykit is that?


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

the brakes on the 07 almost look like 6 pots...

the 34 is the most beautiful out of all of them... althoer some of the olders ones are pretty nice..... the 32 is 2nd best looking...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Great! thanks for that. 

Great thred. And the 34 indeed is the best


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting,
The R33 GTR looks so understated in stock form!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

It was pretty cold, wet and windy there, but it kept the crowds away to get pics. Even the line was short so we could play GT4 HD in a Recaro seat. Roy, did you get any pics of the cars in the parking lot? How about the car that received the award for most mesh on a car ever? LOL. Thanks Roy for the pics, I was too chicken to take out my camera and too afraid to let go of my umbrella. The V36 has an awesome exhaust design and nice leather Sparco seats. That would be my daily driver, if I had the money.


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

The V36 at the event was a special model. Nissan had a stock one there as well but this red one with the special kit was much more appealing to me. The kit is from Nissan. Wether it will be released as special model or as seperate Nismo kit is unknown at this time. My guess would be that Nissan may have had it out there to gauge public intrest, to base a decision. Here are some closer shots...





































From a glance the wheels were larger than stock, maybe a factory option(?) and the stance was much lower. Also the interior also featured leather Sparco reclineable seats.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers Hako, that's looks amazing. As a Nissan fanboy I would buy this for sure as family car:thumbsup: 
The Skyline 4 door V36 plays my mind from the day it came out. The looks compared to the old V35 are from another planet , smooth lines and yet agressive and wide.
Let me, us , updated about this bodykit. I hope it is going to be sold very soon as aftermarket parts, a possibility could be a stronger version of the 4 door as the new V36 coupe is likely to get a stronger engine then the VQ35HR. 

I did a shop ........yes again and yes I like thoses wheels, that's why I shop them into all my pictures . .


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pictures.

Did you get any of the race cars in the other area? Adam got some nice shots of the Calsonic R32 but there wasn't enough space for any sort of proper demo.


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Cheers Hako, that's looks amazing. As a Nissan fanboy I would buy this for sure as family car:thumbsup:
> The Skyline 4 door V36 plays my mind from the day it came out. The looks compared to the old V35 are from another planet , smooth lines and yet agressive and wide.
> Let me, us , updated about this bodykit. I hope it is going to be sold very soon as aftermarket parts, a possibility could be a stronger version of the 4 door as the new V36 coupe is likely to get a stronger engine then the VQ35HR.
> 
> I did a shop ........yes again and yes I like thoses wheels, that's why I shop them into all my pictures . .


Are those Work VS-TX's !?!

Here's a pic of my old car not photoshopped...


















I wish I never sold those wheels...sniff snifff


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sweet R33 there Hako, looked very nice on thoses work wheels.
The ones I shoped are VS TXs I think.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The V36 Skyline running the nice body kit and 20-inch wheels was a concept car made for TAS. There is a good chance some of the parts will be offered in a future special model.

If anyone is interested I posted up a few movies on my blog from Saturday:

http://fmdm.net/kaasa1/dinoblog

Sorry it's all in German, that will change soon but just select the movies and click "Flash-Video abspielen"


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dino, have you driven the V36 with the VQ35HR yet? I just drove the VQ25HR in Japan once and the car was very fun to drive, good quality for the price and anyway great looking car . . . 
How are the 0-100kph times on the shift panel VQ35HR V36?
That concept bodykit looks awsome:bowdown1: . .I want it, Dino please give them some feedback to bring it out as quick as possible:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I drove it, excellent car, tight handling for a saloon and that new engine is very good indeed. Gearbox now rev-matches on down-changes...superb fun to drive, very powerful and drifts damn well too! Drinks fuel like a hungry shark (same average I get with the GTR!! 6.5 km/L) but the Japanese and Americans ain't too fussed about stuff like that. I also sampled the VQ35HR in the new Z33, excellent also mated to a slightly lighter car with manual box. Interior materials still leave a lot to be desired in both cars but with prices like that you can't really complain.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the V36 look really nice. how much are they retail at in japan???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

leon said:


> I like the V36 look really nice. how much are they retail at in japan???


The Top version with the VQ35HR costs around 3.900.000Yen .. . a very nice price allready in japan, but if you do a currency change from pounds to Yen this car would cost you 17200 pounds . . . which is bargain.


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Some random pics from the saturday: I loved the first one :smokin:


----------



## mastercomputer (May 8, 2006)

That R36 ?? is very very hot, especially in the cherry red. Just imagine it in white or with the top secret treatment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW !


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mastercomputer said:


> That R36 ?? is very very hot, especially in the cherry red. Just imagine it in white or with the top secret treatment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW !


It's V36, there no R36 R35 . . .


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

is that a real 400r? and what the hell is that opel doing next to it?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Now that you say it, its a crap Opel, but further more, is that an RX7 SpiritR behind?:smokin: :bowdown1:


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

I would say it was a genuine 400R minus the headlamps, and it had all the bits inside as well. The car was immaculate with plastic covers still on the seats, parked on a reserved spot close to the show area. I don't know them enough to be 100% sure though.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

nice pics all around... yall make me miss Japan more and more each day!


----------

